# Colour changing Jack Dempsy



## Mr. White (Nov 7, 2008)

I recently purchased a young Jack Dempsy for my 55 gallon to live with my other two Dempsys.

His dominent colour is pure black with all the other visual characteristics of any other Dempsy and as if this isn't weird enough he can change his colour at will to the natural colour of a regular Dempsy. It is so realistic that if he were as big as my others i would not be able to tell them apart.

I was wondering if anyone had ever heard of this before and to provide me with information of how this is possible and how he was born dominently black.

Thankyou in advance.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

The solid black coloration on a jack dempsey is stress coloration.
He'll look like the other two if and when he gets to completely settle in. It may take longer if he's being picked on.


----------



## Mr. White (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes but when i got him at the pet store he was already black and when he becomes scared or stressed he changes to the natural colour?


----------



## JOHNS FISHING (Mar 15, 2008)

it might be a female if not stress she might be in breeding mode showing off to the others keep and eye on him or her .


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

My female is significantly black - when breeding she is colorful and after the eggs she goes all drab again.


----------



## Mr. White (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughts and i think you might be right she may be in breeding mode cause the other two (which i know are males) fight with eachother but never with him/her.


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a female that is very black and always has been.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

> The solid black coloration on a jack dempsey is stress coloration.


I must disagree. I believe that a darker tone on a Dempsey is a signal of either health or breeding, influenced by substrate and background coloration. Lighter/washed out coloring is all else equal the indicator of stress.


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

Here are some pics showing how different the males and females can look.

Here are some pics of my female and yes this is the same fish -

Normal Colors









Breeding Colors









And pics of my males -father and son.


----------



## Mr. White (Nov 7, 2008)

I think your right, the one i have must be a female cause she looks just like the one in a normal state.
I was confused though because compared to the males she is so dark.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Being dark doesn't make her a female.


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

Sinister is right and I should have prefaced by saying that being dark doesn't mean the JD is a she. If you can post a pic there are plenty of people on the site who could tell you what the sex is.


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

LJ said:


> > The solid black coloration on a jack dempsey is stress coloration.
> 
> 
> I must disagree. I believe that a darker tone on a Dempsey is a signal of either health or breeding, influenced by substrate and background coloration. Lighter/washed out coloring is all else equal the indicator of stress.


 I agree with you. As far as mine go they get washed out if/when stressed and are very dark all the time.


----------



## Mr. White (Nov 7, 2008)

I'll post a pic as soon as i have time.


----------

